# New camera LOOK AT THESE !!



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

i got a new camera for my birthday last week its awesome take a look at my adorable fish !!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

very nice shots, and very nice fish!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

You have beatiful fish! I love the orange calico one BEST lol.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice shots. Bribery with flakes. Nice way to get them to pose. What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks  

soon as they see me come they jump to the top lol 
i got a Casio Ex-Z500


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Those are awesome pics, I'll trade your camera for my canon sureshot 90 lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures and lovely fish! Good job!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

a 5MP camera. Pretty good.

I was trying to figure out where the ripples on the water were comming from and realized it was the reflection of the siding on your house.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Great photo's and lovely fish especially the calico.


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice photos!!!
But your nice fish will get fat if you keep doing more photo sessions!!
Lols


----------

